# Joe patti reef



## Stickslinger (Nov 29, 2014)

How far offshore was the reef placed lb was trying to find it on a map but my phone won't tell me how far of a paddle it would be.


----------



## Chapman5011 (Mar 7, 2013)

*Joe pattie reef*

The coordinates will be easy to find


----------



## Stickslinger (Nov 29, 2014)

I have them. My phone just won't tell me exactly how far offshore it is.


----------



## afishanado (Oct 26, 2009)

About 4 miles SE of the pass.


----------



## Stickslinger (Nov 29, 2014)

afishanado said:


> About 4 miles SE of the pass.


Thank you it looked further on maps when I typed in the coordnites.


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

2.1 miles off the beach 30 17 330
87 13 755
Will put right on the Barge


----------



## Chapman5011 (Mar 7, 2013)

Straight from the beach


----------



## Chapman5011 (Mar 7, 2013)

From the pass


----------



## Stickslinger (Nov 29, 2014)

Chapman5011 said:


> Straight from the beach


What program is that? I don't have a gps for my yak yet looking into getting a finder/gps once I decide which one.


----------



## Chapman5011 (Mar 7, 2013)

Navionics app for apple products. 
You could have it on your iPhone or ipad, and with a (bad elf plug in), it will track your every move anywhere in the world. Then you can look at it when you get home or while your on the water. 
It also shows depth and topo.


----------



## Stickslinger (Nov 29, 2014)

Chapman5011 said:


> Navionics app for apple products.
> You could have it on your iPhone or ipad, and with a (bad elf plug in), it will track your every move anywhere in the world. Then you can look at it when you get home or while your on the water.
> It also shows depth and topo.


I have a iPhone not sure what the bad elf plug in is though


----------



## Chapman5011 (Mar 7, 2013)

Here


----------



## Stickslinger (Nov 29, 2014)

Thank you for the help I appreciate it


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

Stickslinger said:


> What program is that? I don't have a gps for my yak yet looking into getting a finder/gps once I decide which one.


Get a garmin, homeport is there software and its free get a gps with g2 charts and use the charts on homeport.


----------



## Stickslinger (Nov 29, 2014)

Are the Echo maps any good?


----------

